# Dr Charging for extra Receipt



## Cait (17 Dec 2009)

Hi

I just wanted to check if this practice was the norm. I'm doing up my claim for Health insurance but I lost a receipt for a GPs vist. So I rang them up to ask  would they re-issue me a new receipt. This is no problem but they charge a €25 fee. I was shocked. Im not going to bother getting it now .
Has anyone else experienced this? I wouldn't mind a nominal fee, but I don't understand where the €25 comes from  (the  actual fee was €55)

Cait


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2009)

Request a copy of the visits under the Data Protection Acts


----------



## Cait (17 Dec 2009)

Hi

Thanks for that Towger I'll check it out
Actually I found another reference to this in AAM already and it seems some places charge and some don't . Im still disgusted that they still have the nerve to do it after the high fees they already charge. Might change surgery...........

Thanks

Cait


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2009)

Ask for a receipt for the 25 euro charge as well and claim for that too.


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Ask for a receipt for the 25 euro charge as well and claim for that too.


 eh that would be illegal


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> eh that would be illegal


 
Why? Its a medical bill isnt it?


----------



## Guest128 (17 Dec 2009)

Surely he'd still be out of pocket since the OP wouldnt actually get the full €25 back?
I would go down the data protection act route as well, €25 for a receipt is a disgrace, doctor should be named and shamed


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Dec 2009)

In the literal sense yes but so is a doctor called bill.

It is not a medical expense it is a paperwork expense.


----------



## jhegarty (17 Dec 2009)

Give them a choice , this receipt for free or all your receipts and records for €6.35.

I think they will see sense.


----------



## Complainer (17 Dec 2009)

I don't know that the Data Protection request will work. My GP doesn't seem to have any computerised system, so I don't know if he has any particular record of each visit. He has all my test results etc on my file, but I've never seen him noting details of each visit in his file. 

Even if he does have such a record, all it will confirm is that you visited the doc on that day. It may confirm the cost (unless he has a computerised system for receipts etc).

I've seen a sign in my GP's office about a charge for copy invoices too, so I don't think this is unusual. I guess it is more deterrant than fundraising - they don't want to be inundated with requests for copies in January as everybody does their MED1 form.


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2009)

The 2003 Act covers paper records. Anyway they are looking for the Dr's accounts data, in case they get audited my Revenue, so a one page printout (statement for the year) would do the job.


----------



## Complainer (17 Dec 2009)

Towger said:


> The 2003 Act covers paper records.


I understand this. My point was that there may not be any explicit record (paper or electronic) of the cost of that particular visit.



Towger said:


> Anyway they are looking for the Dr's accounts data, in case they get audited my Revenue, so a one page printout (statement for the year) would do the job.


I'm pretty sure that in my GP's practice, this data does not exist.


----------



## Johnweber (17 Dec 2009)

I 've noticed in a lot of surgeries that there are signs that say recepts are only issued at the time of consultation.

I must admit that if my doctor tried to charge me "an administration charge" that I would probably change to another doctor.


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2009)

Complainer said:


> I'm pretty sure that in my GP's practice, this data does not exist.



I am sure Revenue would like you hear about their lack of records, not first time a Doctor as been out not recording cash payments.


----------



## TreeTiger (17 Dec 2009)

My local surgery charges for the reissuing of receipts - well at least they have a sign in the surgery saying they do, I haven't needed to get any so I don't know if they actually follow through with the charge.  Apparently they will re-issue the receipts for the year for a €25 fee, which leads me to think that what they actually give out is a statement of all the visits during the year.  Bearing in mind that a single visit costs €65+ I think this is disgraceful.


----------



## tillyfloss (17 Dec 2009)

on a similar subject, 
I'm on a vtos course and get paid through the scheme which is the equivalent of any sw that I would be entitled to, anyhow, I hurt my back and was signed off for 2 weeks,informd the college and was asked to send a 'sick note' in. When I requested the note from the surgery I was charged €36.75 for it. I queried this at the time and was told 'it's what we do here!!'
needlessly to say I paid €36.75 for a piece of paper that the receptionist signed.


----------

